# big stupid bright overbuilt backup light



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Got the LED bar off ebay for $130, probably $40-$60 worth of materials (I used what I had in my shop)

Took me a full day to design, build, sandblast (old gnarly steel) and paint.

I put a hitch receiver on the bottom for a tow shackle in case I get stuck or need to pull someone during a storm, or so I can move a trailer without taking this thing out of my hitch.

Toggle on the left side switches between reverse activation, or on with marker lights.

Weighs probably 50lbs


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks great.......nicely protected.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Kinda looks like the one on the back of your inverted.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Herm Witte;2099233 said:


> Kinda looks like the one on the back of your inverted.


What now? You've confused me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;2099233 said:


> Kinda looks like the one on the back of your inverted.


How's the lil Deere working oot?

Jim said it was hard to enter\exit, I thought it was fine.


----------



## antbarbato (Nov 3, 2015)

Very nice, built one last year and cant plow without it. I had two 6" round led lights though. I bet that bar is bright as hell!!


----------



## jkrezdorn (Dec 18, 2015)

That is freakin awesome!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you put that on an independent switch so that when someone is tailgating you, you can blind them ?


Oh yeah.... Pictures at night to see it's pattern on the ground / buildings would be nice.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

i would buy one of those in a heart beat? any chance you want to make another? Looks perfect.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice. Kind of looks like mine I built. See sig for link.
T.J.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;2099281 said:


> Can you put that on an independent switch so that when someone is tailgating you, you can blind them ?
> 
> Oh yeah.... Pictures at night to see it's pattern on the ground / buildings would be nice.


I can just throw my truck in reverse if someone is tailgating me 

I didn't wire to the cab, I thought about that but figured the trailer plug would be simple / cleaner.

I'll take some pictures of it at night next storm (If that happens this year)


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

delong17;2099306 said:


> i would buy one of those in a heart beat? any chance you want to make another? Looks perfect.


If you are seriously interested I could come up with a price

BUT.

It wouldn't be cheap, and I'm not going to ship one of these things!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

looks nice, only concern i have is power draw on the backup light circuit without a relay set up?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2099240 said:


> How's the lil Deere working oot?
> 
> Jim said it was hard to enter\exit, I thought it was fine.


Little Deere, great, Ventrac salter great, v blade we're still getting the hang of it. Right setup for us. I have a short young man operating it - he has no problem getting in or out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

leolkfrm;2099402 said:


> looks nice, only concern i have is power draw on the backup light circuit without a relay set up?


Most if not all are relayed power already. The question is if the amp draw is higher than planed. I'll guess high and say the is about a 6-8 amp draw. That's not much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;2099535 said:


> Little Deere, great, Ventrac salter great, v blade we're still getting the hang of it. Right setup for us. I have a short young man operating it - he has no problem getting in or out.


My only concern is resupplying the spreader with salt. Otherwise I would be all over it.

Still might be eventually.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Diesel Dan;2099379 said:


> If you are seriously interested I could come up with a price
> 
> BUT.
> 
> It wouldn't be cheap, and I'm not going to ship one of these things!


What do you think the figure would be? No need for the added hitch at the bottom.

I seriously am interested. Im from Michigan, where in MI are you from?


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

leolkfrm;2099402 said:


> looks nice, only concern i have is power draw on the backup light circuit without a relay set up?


Works fine on my 2003 Chevy


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2099556 said:


> My only concern is resupplying the spreader with salt. Otherwise I would be all over it.
> 
> Still might be eventually.


Spreader holds 350 lbs


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Herm Witte;2099762 said:


> Spreader holds 350 lbs


And being you spread it exactly where you want\need it, plus being able to control the application rate much better, it probably goes quite a bit further than 350# in a rotary type spreader.


----------



## J.onathan (Nov 15, 2015)

Like the look of this! Might have to fab myself one up


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice work! This would be great when I'm plowing my gas stations


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

looks silly. your telling me you never back thru piles or into banlks while plowing? them aren't hot enough to melt snow. I like your idea but don't see it working to well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

09dieselguy;2100084 said:


> looks silly. your telling me you never back thru piles or into banlks while plowing? them aren't hot enough to melt snow. I like your idea but don't see it working to well.


Oh for goodness sake, would you people get off the LEDs aren't hot enough to melt snow BS bandwagon.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

delong17;2099667 said:


> What do you think the figure would be? No need for the added hitch at the bottom.
> 
> I seriously am interested. Im from Michigan, where in MI are you from?


Looking at materials and labor, I could make one to sell for $350.

I'm in Grand Ledge.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;2099281 said:


> Oh yeah.... Pictures at night to see it's pattern on the ground / buildings would be nice.












2003 Chevy lowbeams on vs light..

It's BRIGHT


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you get a picture from the front of the truck looking back down the side in the dark? I'm curious if the radius of the curve on the lightbar will shine light out to the sides vs straight back.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Used it one 1.5" event, won't go without it.


----------



## PWDan (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice job and yeah it looks pretty bright to me. I bought a set of 4" LEDs that I still haven't cut into my bumper but I hope they work close to that well. I like it and kinda wish I didn't spend money on the ones I got already. I'd build one like, that myself for sure.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hit a dumpster last event doing a resterant for a buddy, saved me a bumper! Sent the dumpster rolling. Minimal dent to the rear guard, I'd call it a good investment!


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

This one looks like it would be a good one to build for my truck. The plow will need more permanently mounted lights that won't get buried when I use the dump box.

Good Job.

I'm always looking for easy ways to make things easier. The extra tail/turn lights in my topper plug into the 5th wheel light plug in the bed, type of thing.


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

haha pretty funny


----------

